# Tastytrade



## dryath (17 September 2013)

Anyone here used it for learning options or for any other reason? - I admit im completely new to options, but it seems like a pretty fun thing to learn (would be great to actually see how they are traded, as when we study them in uni its pretty dry and we dont actually see how it actually can work out or how its done - more just doing thinks with black-scholes etc)

Anyhow would love for peoples opinions on the site if they have used it? - if so why? -if not, have any other recommendations?

Happy trading all 
dryath


----------



## sails (17 September 2013)

dryath said:


> Anyone here used it for learning options or for any other reason? - I admit im completely new to options, but it seems like a pretty fun thing to learn (would be great to actually see how they are traded, as when we study them in uni its pretty dry and we dont actually see how it actually can work out or how its done - more just doing thinks with black-scholes etc)
> 
> Anyhow would love for peoples opinions on the site if they have used it? - if so why? -if not, have any other recommendations?
> 
> ...




I think you can get a few  past shows on YouTube - that might give you an idea if it's what you are looking for.  I had an account with Think or Swim a few years back and would listen in to some of Tom's webinars which were always helpful. I have never been a member of Tasty Trade so can't help there.


----------



## solan1 (2 May 2014)

dryath said:


> Anyone here used it for learning options or for any other reason? - I admit im completely new to options, but it seems like a pretty fun thing to learn (would be great to actually see how they are traded, as when we study them in uni its pretty dry and we dont actually see how it actually can work out or how its done - more just doing thinks with black-scholes etc)
> 
> Anyhow would love for peoples opinions on the site if they have used it? - if so why? -if not, have any other recommendations?
> 
> ...




I believe it is the best education you can get. But.... its a large but... Aussies cannot open an account with their brokers and cannot therefore use their platform Think or Swim. Nor can we use dough, their options trading platform. something to do with the trading laws we have in Aust and tax arrangements I think. I'm still trying to figure out how to get access -- short of opening or starting a US company based in the US.


----------



## hhse (2 May 2014)

solan1 said:


> I believe it is the best education you can get. But.... its a large but... Aussies cannot open an account with their brokers and cannot therefore use their platform Think or Swim. Nor can we use dough, their options trading platform. something to do with the trading laws we have in Aust and tax arrangements I think. I'm still trying to figure out how to get access -- short of opening or starting a US company based in the US.




Hi, Dough is accessible by Australians. Dryath an I both have accounts. We just can't place trades with them, nonetheless, the embedded tools are useful.

Only thing you won't be able to do is beta weight your portfolio to say the SPY or QQQ etc, which is a shame.


----------



## aarbee (5 May 2014)

Dough is a great tool for learning about options. 
In one of the videos, I had heard Tom mention that over time they will be looking at partnering with trading platforms other than TOS (TD Ameritrade) for dough for overseas users. TD Ameritrade will be their sole partner in the USA. TastyTrade plan to go to Singapore to run seminars on dough there. 
It would be very good if they partner with IB so Australians can then use the full functionality of dough to trade with IB. Can't wait for that to happen.
I would be very interested in hearing from those in Australia who are already trading the tastytrade way. I am currently paper-trading and hope to go live soon. 
Cheers


----------



## DeepState (5 May 2014)

dryath said:


> Anyone here used it for learning options or for any other reason? - I admit im completely new to options, but it seems like a pretty fun thing to learn (would be great to actually see how they are traded, as when we study them in uni its pretty dry and we dont actually see how it actually can work out or how its done - more just doing thinks with black-scholes etc)
> 
> Anyhow would love for peoples opinions on the site if they have used it? - if so why? -if not, have any other recommendations?
> 
> ...




Hey.

I use options to check for the implied return distribution embedded into the implied volatility surface and changes therein.

I don't trade them as I replicate synthetically.  My requirements are such that I require a constant maturity profile and this would be expensive to achieve.

B-S, actually Merton binomial or multi-nomial tree, is the industry standard model.  But approximations in the assumed return distribution lead to skew and smirks etc in the IV profile for short time frame.  Everybody (who knows what they are doing) allows for it and adjusts their hedge ratios for this.

Most people on this site seem to use them for loss protection, as a leveraged way to get long or probably also to write them for income over existing stock or not.  I am not sure if fair value as calculated by the market comes into this, none of the threads suggest it yet. They seem to be attracted to the pay off profile only. Hence, they are not Greeks users. I have not yet come across a true gamma trader post, for example. 

Options are awesome!


----------

